# Strongest Giant drop bar road bike for a clyde weighing 330lbs?



## Velobear (Aug 10, 2014)

Ideas?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Get something made out of metal.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Check out the Revolt or the Anyroad. These are drop bar adventure bikes with wider tires and disc brakes. Both come in alloy frames. They also have more of an upright geometry which will be easier on your back. Go for some test rides and see what works for you.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

If you know the size of the bike you need, see if you can score a used cyclocross bike on craigslist or ebay (or maybe a LBS might have a previous model year they'd like to get rid of). Cyclocross bikes are sturdier than regular road bikes and you can ride that safely.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Cross bikes typically have useless gear ratios. I have a Revolt and the thing is awesome. Very stable and comfortable to ride. Lots of compliance as well. 
Personally I am miserable on a cross bike. Very harsh with aggressive geometry.


----------

